

What does a good smartwatch actually look like? - dylandrop
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/12/op-ed-what-does-a-good-smartwatch-actually-look-like/

======
voltagex_
I have no problem with the way the first-gen smartwatches look (although given
that TI's Metawatch predates a few of these, are we 2nd gen now?)

I am more interested in the inside of an iPhone rather than the outside, so
that makes me an outlier.

